# ILUKA 21-25/1



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Off to Iluka (I bought the town house we were renting for holidays the price was to good to refuse  ) to chase Mackerel and Tuna my neighbour down there has been doing ok quite close in around the river mouth and also from the Bluff up to Shark Bay I am down for a few days so if anyone can get down send a message. If the conditions are no good outside they are still catching big flatties in the river and trevally so there are a few options. I will be in the river at least once as I want to get the crab pots in.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

So what's the AKFF discount on renting your newly acquired investment?


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

is 10% ok  if you are interested get i touch and I can you give the link and some details.


----------

